# Shopping with Your Maltese



## Happy's Mom (Feb 6, 2004)

How do you go out with your baby? My Girl loves to go and I take her with me a lot but the bag I have for her has a open place for her to look out and we do get "kicked out" of places sometimes. I have also been told it's against the law to bring an animal in any place that sells any type of food product so that eliminates alot of stores. 

Anyone else take their baby everywhere with them? What carrier/bag do you use? Happy is 6 months and weighs 5 lbs so she shouldn't get over 6 or 7lbs total so I want something small. I am looking for a new one that is more inconspicuous with outside pockets but haven't had any luck finding one locally, so may have to order one online, any suggestions would be great. 

One more thing, I don't want to spend $300 on a Puchi Bag but something under $100 would be great, I have looked on ebay but I do want your advice/suggestion of what works for you as I am leary about buying a bag without seeing it in person first and unfortunately our local stores don't carry purse type bags :-(

Thank You 
Cindy AKA Happy's Mom


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

I to have been looking on ebay and don't want to spend $300.00 or more on a purse. Any suggestions? I have looked in all the petstores and online but everything I have seen so far looks kinda cheap. I want something that looks like a purse but I can carry my baby in without people knowing it is a purse made to carry a dog in.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I had the same problem. No stores carried bags that didn't look like dog carriers. I am going to order this tote when I get my little baby Maltese in May. They are 90.00 but I think I've seen them on another website for 80.00(I can't remember the website). These are one of the cheapest I've found.

Baby Blue Tote
Pink Tote
Hot Pink
Navy/Tan
Red
Snow Leopard
Tan

I Love Happy's webpage. What a cutie!!!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

We sell some that are afordable and inconspiquous including the ones posted above. Also we offer a 10% discount to spoiledmaltese members









Here is our carrier page, 

http://www.glamourdog.com/carriers.html

And also our page to the Bali2's that you linked to above, 

http://www.glamourdog.com/bali2.html


Hope that helps!!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks GlamourDog! I will be buying my Bali2 from your website in May.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just ordered a Tote-o-Pet from Celltei. I loved it. They have 2 different main styles and then each of the main styles have different "versions." I ended up ordering the Active Tote-o-Pet. I orginally ordered the xs but after getting it decided it was too small. They let me mail it back to them and they are going to send me the small. I should get it the beginning of next week. I really liked it. Now I just have to convince Lexi that she likes it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks, I really like some of the carriers...don't look like something from the pet store LOL. How do we get the 10% discount?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Glamour 
your items are really nice i love the dog beds!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks Maxi's mom









To get the discount just type in spoiledmaltese in the coupon code. 

Lexi, the Active Tote a pet is a great carrier, you will definately love it, we sell it also


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

glamour dog

i've seen your site before. its totally awesome.

i just have a sherpa bag thats the airline approved that has little windows. it looks sorta like a sportsbag and i used to take my malts everywhere with me. everything was fine till we got our big dog--we felt bad if 2 could go but one stayed behind, so we havent really taken them out as much. 

we would also use a babies stroller to take the dogs out. they liked it for a while---but they definitely prefer to walk. lol.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

What I dont' understand is why is it if you are blind, you can go into a public place with a seeing eye dog but you cannot put your little baby in a bag and have him with you? What is the diff? I don't mean anything bad by saying that, but using it as an example as to one is no more a problem than the other. I just think the whole thing is foolish. If the dog is not running around and you have him in a bag, it is just like bringing your child in with you. As a matter of fact, after raising two children, the dog is much easier than the children! lol


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Lol! Good point. I don't see anything wrong with having helping dogs in places, or with having pets in places.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

kit---i feel the same way! my sister got kicked out of woodranch (barbque restaurant). her dog was in a bag, under the table...not making any noise. they saw ellies fur sticking out of the bag (SHE WAS SLEEPING!) and they made my sister leave. its really messed up. 

i really liked San Diego because the malls there allow dogs. there's an outdoor mall (fashion valley?) and you can have your dog on leash and walk into stores---the employees even have dog treats to hand out! 

i wish we had something like that in santa clarita. i heard topanga mall allows dogs. at the valencia mall you can go to the picture place at like 7am(before the rest of the mall opens) and get pictures done. its cool cuz they have props (like big frogs) its cute.

we need more dog friendly places!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I took Pico, in his Sherpa carrier, to a Mexican restaurant in Plano, Tx. It was tile everywhere, a large room and noisy. 

I had put a small bowl with some rice from my plate in his carrier, which he polished off quickly and then patiently waited for a refill. When the refill wasn't timely coming, he started to bark. Just once, sharply.

No one noticed.

He barked again. Just once, sharply.

A waiter looked around.

This went on for the last 15 minutes of our meal and no one could figure out what that noise was or where it was coming from! He was under the table by my feet and the black bag was almost invisible. We had such a laugh over the waiters puzzlement! I finally refilled the rice dish and we finished our meal in peace.

We left and Pico was still unnoticed by anyone other than our party.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that is SOOO cute!!! ellie is super spoiled, and sprites spoiled, but she's good. anyway, so we're at Red Lobster and we were almost finished with our meal--guess who barked? ellie! soo embarrassing. people were looking around and we grabbed our stuff and left. we were sooo close to leaving too, but she's so bad sometimes!!

and when sprite was a pup, we used to take her to Edwards Cinema, it was totally crowded. she did sooo well throughout the movie. at the very end, when everyone was getting up, their seats were popping up and stuff--sprite woke up and barked 3 times. everyone looked around and said "i think i heard a dog' we grabbed the bag and left. lol. 

we took sprite and ellie to target like three times---all three times, after 15 minutes, ellie would start crying (she was 3 months old...but still...sprites like an angel compared to her). no one cared though, thank god. i think when you have a cute puppy--people are a little nicer. lol. 

you're soo lucky you can still take pico out. i feel as though i'm missing something because we dont take the girls out at all anymore. every now and then (if we know we wont see a dog) we'll go to an outdoor restaurant to eat. like wild thyme (but that place sucks) or del taco or mc donalds or something. i totally miss san diego.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I often take Tiki with me places, in a Sherpa Travel bag as mentioned in an earlier post. He is very good and will just sleep or look out. Over spring break we took him down to the boarder of Mexico. We were staying on the Texas side, but decided to walk over to do some shopping. We had a health certificate for Tiki so he was allowed to cross over with us. I kept him in the bag most of the day with small breaks to walk around and do his business. He did great and no one realy cared at all! We have taken him to movies, resteraunts, shopping with minimal problems. I was asked to leave the post office once "no dogs allowed" I told the lady that was a silly rule considering the kids that were there were noiser, ruder and dirtier than my dog







.

You may find this site helpful:
DogFriendly.com

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i love that site. thats where i found a boat rental agency that allowed my dogs. it was fun...but $45 per hour. so we only did it for an hour. i lived in san diego for a year (I went to SDSU) and i wanted to go to Mexico sooo many times. Everyone at the Vet office and all of my moms friends told me not to---that the cops in mexico would and could take my dog from me. so we never went









but you've definitely got guts. i want to tell people soo bad that my dog is better than their children (well, i told my neighbor when we had a fight....but its true!) but i've wanted to tell other people...but i dont have guts. lol


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

We just moved from San Diego, 

We generally would only have aproblem if we took our girls somewhere where they sold food, like grocery stores and such. We pretty regularly took at least our oldest with us to dinner if it was somewhere that had a patio. TGI Fridays or something like that. 

I would never have dared take one of them over the border though. too dirty down there in my opinion for our babies.









It's a shame about TJ too, it's in such a great location it could be such a beautiful tourist area if the Mexican Govt would just allow it to be.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

GlamourDog~ How funny! I'm planning to move to SD in a couple of years or sooner!  

The mall I work @ here doesn't mind the dogs... I've seen people carrying their dogs w/out carriers, even walking their dogs and the security or anyone else don't seem to mind. Theres even a resort (away fr. the strip) that opened a outdoor shopping area that encourages pets... they have little walk areas, their own fountain they can drink from and a little grassy area with courtesy 'poop' bags to clean up after. How nice!!









I unfortunately have to agree that some peoples kids are less behaved than some puppies! We had a customer shopping in the store, didn't pay attention to the kids and they spilled candy all over the floor and scratched up the leather seats we had! Hello! They are still little ones and should be watched, especially in this day & age!









I can respect that pets aren't allowed in food places though.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

My first post, and this site just saved me 10% on my order at glamour-oh-so-expensive-dog.com


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I got a bag called In-dog-neeto which has a drawstring top that Zoey can't open. I tuck a scarf across the top that hangs over the sides so nobody can see in. She loves it and we go everywhere...


----------

